# Spring lever machine question



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi, does a spring machine exist which has the handle down when in the resting position?

Having the lever sticking up at rest isn't possible in my kitchen due to cupboards.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't believe it is possible. However for example if you buy LR you can unscrew the lever. It takes 30 seconds so might be an option for you.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mr Kirk said:


> Hi, does a spring machine exist which has the handle down when in the resting position?
> 
> Having the lever sticking up at rest isn't possible in my kitchen due to cupboards.


Not while its on , water would come out


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

turn it upside down?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr Kirk said:


> Hi, does a spring machine exist which has the handle down when in the resting position?
> 
> Having the lever sticking up at rest isn't possible in my kitchen due to cupboards.


I'm currently considering taking a door off and using that cupboard as more of a display cabinet for this reason. I'm moving all my colourful Le Creuset into it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sean said:


> I'm currently considering taking a door off and using that cupboard as more of a display cabinet for this reason. I'm moving all my colourful Le Creuset into it.


Will the bottom of the cupboard not still cause a problem ? This is a structural member


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

You just position it so the lever sticks up between two outward opening cupboard doors. Check out the first post in my recently sold Londinium thread.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> turn it upside down?


On it's side would work better!

@Mr Kirk - If you want the machine, you'll find a way round the dilemma


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

what about the Olympia Express Cremina?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

onluxtex said:


> what about the Olympia Express Cremina?


It's not a sprung Lever group


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

pj.walczak said:


> I don't believe it is possible. However for example if you buy LR you can unscrew the lever. It takes 30 seconds so might be an option for you.


I unscrew the lever arm (up when idle) from my Ponte Vecchio in a couple of seconds when not using it. Then it fits better under the cabinets.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Tewdric said:


> You just position it so the lever sticks up between two outward opening cupboard doors. Check out the first post in my recently sold Londinium thread.


This is what I do - think many lever owners do the same. Doesn't obstruct opening / closing the cupboards.


----------

